# Average Rbp Breeding Age



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

for those of you who have bred RBP, what age did your critters decide to get it on? I know they can technically breed at about 1 yr of age 6"+ but most people say it takes longer, what is the average size/age do you think? im really looking forward to giving my reds breeding a shot.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

dcp5082 said:


> for those of you who have bred RBP, what age did your critters decide to get it on? I know they can technically breed at about 1 yr of age 6"+ but most people say it takes longer, what is the average size/age do you think? im really looking forward to giving my reds breeding a shot.


your right about reds breeding after 1 year but it all depends on the individual piranha. When they are comfortable they will breed starting from their first year, or even longer their 4th or 8th year. I think it helps if you mimic dry season though, but there are individuals who say dry season doesnt need to be present for the piranhas to breed. Just give them some time and if there a breeding signd they are ready, but be aware some times the female will lay eggs but the male will not be ready to fertilize them. Hope I help answer your question.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> for those of you who have bred RBP, what age did your critters decide to get it on? I know they can technically breed at about 1 yr of age 6"+ but most people say it takes longer, what is the average size/age do you think? im really looking forward to giving my reds breeding a shot.


your right about reds breeding after 1 year but it all depends on the individual piranha. When they are comfortable they will breed starting from their first year, or even longer their 4th or 8th year. I think it helps if you mimic dry season though, but there are individuals who say dry season doesnt need to be present for the piranhas to breed. Just give them some time and if there a breeding signd they are ready, but be aware some times the female will lay eggs but the male will not be ready to fertilize them. Hope I help answer your question.
[/quote]

that does help, patience is the key I'm sure. to induce the dry season: is that just letting the water level drop? or what. I heard adding some cool water during water changes helps, I know some members here have their reds breeding too much, just wondering what makes them go at it.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

dcp5082 said:


> for those of you who have bred RBP, what age did your critters decide to get it on? I know they can technically breed at about 1 yr of age 6"+ but most people say it takes longer, what is the average size/age do you think? im really looking forward to giving my reds breeding a shot.


your right about reds breeding after 1 year but it all depends on the individual piranha. When they are comfortable they will breed starting from their first year, or even longer their 4th or 8th year. I think it helps if you mimic dry season though, but there are individuals who say dry season doesnt need to be present for the piranhas to breed. Just give them some time and if there a breeding signd they are ready, but be aware some times the female will lay eggs but the male will not be ready to fertilize them. Hope I help answer your question.
[/quote]

that does help, patience is the key I'm sure. to induce the dry season: is that just letting the water level drop? or what. I heard adding some cool water during water changes helps, I know some members here have their reds breeding too much, just wondering what makes them go at it.
[/quote]

To simulate dry season lower the water about a quater or half way, which depends on the size of you tank and how tall it is, then you need to simulate rain ( which is easy if you have a spray bar as your out put on your filter), This should be done in a separate tank with the breeding pair, feed them well, as for the temperature I heard it can be kept the same and finally the last ingredient is peat but this is also another argueable ingredient to use because some people say its need but some say otherwise.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think mine were about 3 when they spawened. I have heard of p's from 1-8 years spawning so they can breed after about a year if they are comfortable enough to.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

ok thanks for your input guys, I'm gonna wait another few months till they fully surpass 1 yr of age, then I'll try simulating rainy season, and for water temperature. Bruner what do you keep your temp at to stimulate breeding, I know you have a ton of reds that breed.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> No particular temp. I don't use heaters. Mid 70s to upper 80s.tanks are at 79-80 right now. I do use heater in outside pool(as rain is cold n nights can get chilly) sometimes I use a heater on tank with eggs. But none of my indoor tanks have heaters.


I wish i could get away with that, my tank is in the downstairs of my house, and it usually gets in the low 70's upper 60's even during the summertime, let alone winter, cools down the tank far too much.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are they in one room? Would heating the room be cheaper than running 10 heaters? Idk what you have or how you have it. I just throwing a ideas


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

they are in 1 room, at least the piranha are, my small tank is upstairs as for the actual cost of heating the room, I have oil heating, so... yeah, i doubt it would save money. i only have 3 heaters running in the house, a 300 watt, 100 watt and a 50 watt.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I ment like a electric space heater. But I was thinkn you might have several tanks in one room.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

my reds are showing some serious aggression towards one another, much more than normal, they arent quite "black" per se, but they are darker than normal, the one kind of nips at the others tail, while doing a semi-circle, one of the others is doing the same thing to my "red tailed" red belly. im gonna post some pics to see if you can ID they sex bruner, I know you can try ; )


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna see a red tail rbp.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

he/she has like a stripe of red across the back fin, I tried taking some pics but my camera 12 megapix still doesnt save me from my poor photography skills. ill keep at it, ill get a good one eventually


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet a racing stripe.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Mine were 6-8 months when they first bred. I didnt know what was going on since it wasnt a plan to breed them. but they kept going for 4 years before they died


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

im leaving for vacation tomorrow, and im basically finished packing so im gonna focus on getting some good pics for male/female ID. and i read online about a product called ovaprim, has any piranha keeper used this product before? I heard it is quite successful and if used properly has a good track record of safety.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow. One guy injected 2 koi & both spawned within 30hrs. Sounds interesting.


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

sent a PM with a few pics, they are tough to get a decent shot


----------

